# Diamond Fork Barbed Wire



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Spent the weekend in Diamond Fork Canyon and was fishing Saturday evening when I caught a nasty surprise - a tangle of rusted barbed wire tucked under some willows in the water. I was focused on the fish I'd targeted, wasn't paying attention and waded right into it with both legs. Tore me up pretty bad. I was in a lot of pain the following morning and the swelling was serious enough to eventually motivate a trip to the ER for antibiotics and a tetanus shot.

Saw DWR personnel (DHers?) working on some fencing Saturday. But it's national forest, so I don't know who's responsible (irresponsible, actually). Either agency should be more responsible to wildlife than to leave discarded barbed wire laying around.

I'm not blaming anybody for my own stupid mishap, but I noticed when I left the canyon that the DWR guys had left coils of unused wire hanging on a couple fence posts.

Problems with barbed wire and wildlife are well known, so I'm curious why these folks would have such a cavalier attitude.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Ranchers working on an allotment? They are constantly fixing fence. Sorry you got injured.


----------

